# New 5 Gallon Tank for Betta



## KristenBellevueWA (Apr 26, 2021)

I ordered a 5 gallon tank for my new tiny betta fish Poppy yesterday. Only now I have to figure out how to safely transfer her over to it.

-I got her a few days ago and she's in a 2.6 gallon tank with a heater, but no filter. I'm doing 33% water changes every other day. I have gravel and plants in with her (see pic attached). She's about 1 1/2 inches including her tail.

-My new tank will come with a filter that I'll need to modify for a betta (I have a way to do that), as well as lighting: _"Includes glass aquarium with cover; LED lighting system; safe, low-voltage transformer; circulation pump with output nozzle; foam filter block with handle; activated carbon insert; and BioMax insert."_

I want to buy soil and cover it with gravel, and decorate it naturally with plants and driftwood (similar to the pic). I'll get a 50W heater.

I found this on the internet and it doesn't recommend fishless cycling for beginners. I'm a complete newbie: Freshwater Fish Tank Cycling - How to Prepare for New Fish. Will this process work?

I love this fish already and want to be careful! Any advice would be appreciated. I got some good advice for my 2.6 gallon filterless tank yesterday - thanks for that!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Sounds like you want to create a Walstad tank for your betta--great choice! You can find lots of information in the El Natural forum. If it is overwhelming, just ask for help.

You are in a good situation because your betta is already in a suitable home. You can take your time setting up the new tank and letting it "cycle" before moving your fish.

Walstad tanks do not need the "fishless cycle" procedure because healthy plants do the job that biofilters do in the fishless method. Set up your tank, put in plenty of healthy plants, then let it mature for a week or so. Test your water with a test kit, or take a water sample to a local aquarium shop (easier!). Most shops (especially independent ones) will do a water test free or for a small charge.

If the water tests OK, you can move the fish. If not OK, do a large water change in the new tank, wait another week, and do another test. Walstad tanks are usually OK by the first or second test.


----------



## KristenBellevueWA (Apr 26, 2021)

Michael said:


> Sounds like you want to create a Walstad tank for your betta--great choice! You can find lots of information in the El Natural forum. If it is overwhelming, just ask for help.
> 
> You are in a good situation because your betta is already in a suitable home. You can take your time setting up the new tank and letting it "cycle" before moving your fish.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Michael! This is all excellent advice and exactly what I needed.  I'll check out the El Natural forum.


----------



## U4IK (Apr 22, 2021)

KristenBellevueWA said:


> I ordered a 5 gallon tank for my new tiny betta fish Poppy yesterday. Only now I have to figure out how to safely transfer her over to it.
> 
> -I got her a few days ago and she's in a 2.6 gallon tank with a heater, but no filter. I'm doing 33% water changes every other day. I have gravel and plants in with her (see pic attached). She's about 1 1/2 inches including her tail.
> 
> ...





KristenBellevueWA said:


> I ordered a 5 gallon tank for my new tiny betta fish Poppy yesterday. Only now I have to figure out how to safely transfer her over to it.
> 
> -I got her a few days ago and she's in a 2.6 gallon tank with a heater, but no filter. I'm doing 33% water changes every other day. I have gravel and plants in with her (see pic attached). She's about 1 1/2 inches including her tail.
> 
> ...


Hi Kristen,
Bellevue is a beautiful place! Welcome to the forum.

My wife and I had a Betta named “Elvis Finney” that she mostly cared for. She kept it by the kitchen sink in a clear pedestal vase with a few grains of gravel and a sprig or 2 of a stem plant, changed the water weekly, and Elvis was a member of the family for about 5 years. With this writing, he now lives in infamy! It had no heater and he just seemed to thrive. As I understand, Bettas native habitat is such that they sometime have to live in shallow mud holes and such between rains. They are very durable, adaptable and seem to just thrive. Best of luck with Poppy - she’s mighty pretty.


----------



## KristenBellevueWA (Apr 26, 2021)

U4IK said:


> Hi Kristen,
> Bellevue is a beautiful place! Welcome to the forum.
> 
> My wife and I had a Betta named “Elvis Finney” that she mostly cared for. She kept it by the kitchen sink in a clear pedestal vase with a few grains of gravel and a sprig or 2 of a stem plant, changed the water weekly, and Elvis was a member of the family for about 5 years. With this writing, he now lives in infamy! It had no heater and he just seemed to thrive. As I understand, Bettas native habitat is such that they sometime have to live in shallow mud holes and such between rains. They are very durable, adaptable and seem to just thrive. Best of luck with Poppy - she’s mighty pretty.


Thanks so much! Elvis sounds like a great pet. I hope Poppy lives 5 years.


----------



## TheFishGuru (Oct 31, 2021)

KristenBellevueWA said:


> I ordered a 5 gallon tank for my new tiny betta fish Poppy yesterday. Only now I have to figure out how to safely transfer her over to it.
> 
> -I got her a few days ago and she's in a 2.6 gallon tank with a heater, but no filter. I'm doing 33% water changes every other day. I have gravel and plants in with her (see pic attached). She's about 1 1/2 inches including her tail.
> 
> ...


How do you stop it from smelling. I tried it but cleaning it was a pain any advice?


----------



## KristenBellevueWA (Apr 26, 2021)

TheFishGuru said:


> How do you stop it from smelling. I tried it but cleaning it was a pain any advice?


My tank always smelled like fertilizer. Especially when I started adding fertilizer! lol I couldn't get the smell off my hands. I think that's just what fish tanks smell like. You could try vacuuming the gravel and changing the water more often? Other people may have better suggestions!


----------



## TheFishGuru (Oct 31, 2021)

KristenBellevueWA said:


> My tank always smelled like fertilizer. Especially when I started adding fertilizer! lol I couldn't get the smell off my hands. I think that's just what fish tanks smell like. You could try vacuuming the gravel and changing the water more often? Other people may have better suggestions!


it's hard to clean a jar tho with fish and plants in it


----------



## KristenBellevueWA (Apr 26, 2021)

TheFishGuru said:


> it's hard to clean a jar tho with fish and plants in it


I had a pretty easy time wiping the glass with a sponge cleaner and vacuuming the gravel. I only had one fish and two snails, though. You can also repurpose a fish net to get rid of all the debris you stirred up!


----------



## TheFishGuru (Oct 31, 2021)

KristenBellevueWA said:


> I had a pretty easy time wiping the glass with a sponge cleaner and vacuuming the gravel. I only had one fish and two snails, though. You can also repurpose a fish net to get rid of all the debris you stirred up!


thanks,


----------

